# Happy Birthday to me!!!!!



## Claireyb1

Pointless thread, but today is my birthday and I now know I will definately be a 1st time mum at the age of 38! thought I might have eeked into still being 37, but no 38 it is!

:flower:


----------



## kosh

happy birthday claire!!!
hope you have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Gia7777

Happy Birthday Clairey! Enjoy (and wouldn't it be great if your Lo ends up having the same BD as you?)

:cake:


----------



## Nat0619

Happy Birthday :cake:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

https://images.pictureshunt.com/pics/h/happy_birthday_cake-2029.jpg


----------



## sadie

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Happy birthday!!! Hopefully it won't be long now - can't wait to find out what you are having and see some pics! Your birthday was my day for a sweep had the little lady not decided she wanted a 2011 birthday! :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Thanks for the replies ladies! baby was a no show on my birthday so back to waiting around for something to happen!
watch this space.xxx


----------



## Indigo77

Nothing yet? Not even 1 little, half-ass contraction?


----------



## Claireyb1

Indigo77 said:


> Nothing yet? Not even 1 little, half-ass contraction?

Not a thing indigo, all I have is heartburn! lol:wacko:


----------



## kosh

Claireyb1 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing yet? Not even 1 little, half-ass contraction?
> 
> Not a thing indigo, all I have is heartburn! lol:wacko:Click to expand...

how are you doing claire? any progress?
i'm getting more and more frustrated by the minute!!:growlmad:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Kosh/Clairey any sign of your little ones making an appearance?


----------



## Claireyb1

kosh said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing yet? Not even 1 little, half-ass contraction?
> 
> Not a thing indigo, all I have is heartburn! lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> how are you doing claire? any progress?
> i'm getting more and more frustrated by the minute!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

No Kosh, nothing not a thing! went for a nice long walk today to see if it would do anything and then perhaps a bit of BD'ing tonight:blush: to get things moving.
How are you doing?
x


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Kosh/Clairey any sign of your little ones making an appearance?

Nothing as yet Storm, but I will be sure to keep you updated if anything happens!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kosh

Claireyb1 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing yet? Not even 1 little, half-ass contraction?
> 
> Not a thing indigo, all I have is heartburn! lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> how are you doing claire? any progress?
> i'm getting more and more frustrated by the minute!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> No Kosh, nothing not a thing! went for a nice long walk today to see if it would do anything and then perhaps a bit of BD'ing tonight:blush: to get things moving.
> How are you doing?
> xClick to expand...


Not too well. There is no sign of things moving and I really do not want to be induced. :nope:
I'm tired of walking, eating curry and pineapple, drinking RLT, etc etc.....


----------



## kosh

Storm1jet2 said:


> Kosh/Clairey any sign of your little ones making an appearance?

zero
nada 
nicht
:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Kosh....Have you tried bouncing up and down on the bed? :argh::haha:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Kosh....Have you tried bouncing up and down on the bed? :argh::haha:

well, my DH won't go anywhere near me now, if that's what you mean....
:growlmad:


----------



## sadie

Hey, any chance you two are near each other, like same hospital to deliver??

Must be so frustrating to be at the due date and to show no signs of dueability.
(my new word invention)


----------



## Claireyb1

kosh said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing yet? Not even 1 little, half-ass contraction?
> 
> Not a thing indigo, all I have is heartburn! lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> how are you doing claire? any progress?
> i'm getting more and more frustrated by the minute!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> No Kosh, nothing not a thing! went for a nice long walk today to see if it would do anything and then perhaps a bit of BD'ing tonight:blush: to get things moving.
> How are you doing?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too well. There is no sign of things moving and I really do not want to be induced. :nope:
> I'm tired of walking, eating curry and pineapple, drinking RLT, etc etc.....Click to expand...

Oh Kosh, It's not good is it! I feel fine within myself,but I just don't want to have to be induced as my cahnce of a water birth goes right out the window!:nope:
:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

sadie said:


> Hey, any chance you two are near each other, like same hospital to deliver??
> 
> Must be so frustrating to be at the due date and to show no signs of dueability.
> (my new word invention)

Sadly Newcastle and Rickmasworth are well over 300+ miles apart from eah other so no chance of being in the same hospital!:winkwink:
But I like the new word though! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Hang in there ladies.....:hug:


----------



## Indigo77

How often does the doc check you when you're overdue?


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> How often does the doc check you when you're overdue?

at the moment I'm seeing my MW once a week but was told that if you refuse induction (which you can) they'll check you every 2-3 days.

My dilemma is that my EDD based on my dating scan is (was) 29 Dec, but if I go by my LMP/OV dates my EDD is actually the 5 Jan! It's a big difference and I know that my dates are correct as I was obsessively TTC...
I thought there was something wrong when I was given my EDD at the 12w scan, but then forgot about it as I had so many other things to worry about!


----------



## sadie

Sounds to me like jan 5 is what u should be going by.... I never like those dating scans. Mine has me at a week ahead, but I know exactly when I Oed....


----------



## Claireyb1

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> How often does the doc check you when you're overdue?
> 
> at the moment I'm seeing my MW once a week but was told that if you refuse induction (which you can) they'll check you every 2-3 days.
> 
> My dilemma is that my EDD based on my dating scan is (was) 29 Dec, but if I go by my LMP/OV dates my EDD is actually the 5 Jan! It's a big difference and I know that my dates are correct as I was obsessively TTC...
> I thought there was something wrong when I was given my EDD at the 12w scan, but then forgot about it as I had so many other things to worry about!Click to expand...

Do you think you might refuse the induction? based on what you are saying it sounds highly likely that your dates are more correct than theirs.
I'm just hoping that the sweep works for me tomorrow - really don't want the induction!:wacko:


----------



## BeachComber

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday Clairey! :happydance:


----------



## kosh

Claireyb1 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> How often does the doc check you when you're overdue?
> 
> at the moment I'm seeing my MW once a week but was told that if you refuse induction (which you can) they'll check you every 2-3 days.
> 
> My dilemma is that my EDD based on my dating scan is (was) 29 Dec, but if I go by my LMP/OV dates my EDD is actually the 5 Jan! It's a big difference and I know that my dates are correct as I was obsessively TTC...
> I thought there was something wrong when I was given my EDD at the 12w scan, but then forgot about it as I had so many other things to worry about!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think you might refuse the induction? based on what you are saying it sounds highly likely that your dates are more correct than theirs.
> I'm just hoping that the sweep works for me tomorrow - really don't want the induction!:wacko:Click to expand...


I was just discussing this with my DH. Yes, I think I'll refuse it. I really hope my MW sees my point. 
Good luck with your sweep tomorrow!!:flower:


ps: sorry I kind of hijacked your Bday thread!


----------



## Claireyb1

kosh said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> How often does the doc check you when you're overdue?
> 
> at the moment I'm seeing my MW once a week but was told that if you refuse induction (which you can) they'll check you every 2-3 days.
> 
> My dilemma is that my EDD based on my dating scan is (was) 29 Dec, but if I go by my LMP/OV dates my EDD is actually the 5 Jan! It's a big difference and I know that my dates are correct as I was obsessively TTC...
> I thought there was something wrong when I was given my EDD at the 12w scan, but then forgot about it as I had so many other things to worry about!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think you might refuse the induction? based on what you are saying it sounds highly likely that your dates are more correct than theirs.
> I'm just hoping that the sweep works for me tomorrow - really don't want the induction!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just discussing this with my DH. Yes, I think I'll refuse it. I really hope my MW sees my point.
> Good luck with your sweep tomorrow!!:flower:
> 
> 
> ps: sorry I kind of hijacked your Bday thread!Click to expand...

Hey, no problem! it's good to let it out.
x


----------

